# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

There is a vocal interpolation from a Luke's rap song "I Wanna Rock" as well.






However, it is rather subtle and I suspect that it was within Joe's lyrics? My guess is that Joe sung Luke's original lyrics and that was that.

Favorite lyrics:

Big Pun - I lay your head on my chest, and feel my heartbeat
We can park the Jeep, pump Mobb Deep and just spark the leaf
It's hard to creep since I found Joe
Every pretty, round, brown ho wanna go down low
But this Boogie Down professional I'mma let you know
Once I put the blows, get your clothes, cause you got to go

Very endearing lyrics from a gangster rapper... definitely it's no doubt that ladies love him because of his toughness and tenderness at the same time.

Conclusion: A lovely paean to a rapper's lady... very easy sampling so nothing groundbreaking but still a catchy tune to woo with. Definitely a winner. A1 sauce.


----------

